# 1969 GTO Rim & Tire question



## Andy Hughes (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a 1969 GTO, 4-speed. I know the car came with G70-14's from the factory. A long time ago I got some 15x7" rims off a Grand Prix in a junkyard. I have 225 15R60's on the front and 245 15R60's on the back. Now places like YearOne have 15x8's available. Will those fit on my car? Initially I had put the same size on the front as the back, but they rubbed. Any suggestions?

Also I want to get Redlines for my car. Do they make Redlines in these sizes?

Thank you!


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

What little I have discovered consists of this - 8.5" rims (15 inch) 68 gto
225/70/15 were way too big - about 3 inches total
205/70/15 wouldn't air up on those rims - tires too narrow to seal the bead
215/65/15s BARELY scrape the fenders.
Hammer time
245/60/15 on the back work fine.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Andy Hughes said:


> I have a 1969 GTO, 4-speed. I know the car came with G70-14's from the factory. A long time ago I got some 15x7" rims off a Grand Prix in a junkyard. I have 225 15R60's on the front and 245 15R60's on the back. Now places like YearOne have 15x8's available. Will those fit on my car? Initially I had put the same size on the front as the back, but they rubbed. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also I want to get Redlines for my car. Do they make Redlines in these sizes?
> 
> Thank you!


Andy,

Here is where I purchased my redlines; *Diamondback Classic Radial Tires*


----------



## sandman54 (Oct 8, 2016)

*295/50r15 on back 245/60r15 front*

im new her . just got a barn find . 68 lemans convertable with 4 speed muncie 3;55 posi chevy 12 bolt with boxed control arms and sway bar . 15x10 on back with like 4" bs front are 15x8 with 3.75" bs


----------

